# [Regular Season Game 59] Houston Rockets at Chicago Bulls



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(37-21)/(26-33)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, February 28, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Rose / Gordon / Deng / Thomas / Noah*


_*Preview*_


> For the second straight season, the Houston Rockets have lost a star player to a season-ending injury. Once again, they've handled the adversity far better than expected.
> 
> The Rockets look to improve to 7-0 since Tracy McGrady's last game Saturday night when they visit the Chicago Bulls, playing their first home game since the deaths of two of the franchise's most beloved former players.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

After the Cavs win, we can't afford a let down.
Carry on the momentum.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

22 win streak part 2!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wafer should look to pass more.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wafer needs to be dragged..............


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Brent Barry looking totally out of character. Bad shots AND bad decisions.

We need to D up. Don't wanna leave a home team hanging around.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Not the best finish at the half, but that 3 from Shane gave us the lead.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Brent Barry looking totally out of character. Bad shots AND bad decisions.
> 
> We need to D up. Don't wanna leave a home team hanging around.


I thought Wafer looked worse.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're officially the anti Rockets of the past. Before we would play a nice game up until halftime then mess it up. Now we're closing out a lot of games nicely (except for the Portland one where he kinda lost a lead)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

17 pt lead going into the 4th, with two questionable calls in our favor.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

10pt lead damnit


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

3 TOs in a row...****!

We start way too late looking for Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

gi0rdun said:


> We're officially the anti Rockets of the past. Before we would play a nice game up until halftime then mess it up. Now we're closing out a lot of games nicely (except for the Portland one where he kinda lost a lead)


Sorry for jinx.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I haven't seen a Rockets game in a good while, but DAMN! Play both ends of the court! Bulls on a 13-0 run! omg


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice shot Artest, but Rose just matched it.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

And another TO. 2pt game. WTF


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

15-3 run from the Bulls.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao is being guarded by Brad ****ing Miller and we can't get him the ball


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

**** this I'm out


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Even an injured McGrady would know when to stop shooting.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Even an injured McGrady would know when to stop shooting.


He could at least get the ball to Yao. I don't think he even touched the ball in the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What in bloody hell was that! The Rockets panicked....

No pentration, no looking for Yao, no defense, no win

What the ****?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Artest has a low bball IQ


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess most Rocket fans needed a reminder of why we need T-Mac. With Rafer now gone nobody else knows how to get the ball to Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not about giving the ball to Yao. Artest needs to play smarter basketball, that's all.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

4th quarter collapse(*TM*)for the Rockets!
17 point lead in under six minutes remaining and we still lost.:tonbricks:

Aaron Brooks killed us in the 4th quarter,He couldn't guard Rose for nothing and he couldn't get Yao the ball.

Lowry is a better PG than Brooks.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I guess you could say this game is where we needed Rafer.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Hope this isn't a sign of what will happen come playoff time. Way to keep the fans grounded Rockets! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------

